# Fedor Emelianenko



## payableondeath (Jun 13, 2007)

Why does everyone hug this guys nuts so hard??? Please tell my why he's so great and that most of you think he'd destroy Randy Couture???


----------



## MMA_Central (Mar 26, 2007)

Maybe it has something to do with the fact that the guy has beat everyone he has come across, well almost one accidental cut got in his way. All his decision wins were unanimous for him, his stopped alot of guys and has come back from some of the worst positions possible, like the Fujita near KO and the Randleman slam.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Zed said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the fact that the guy has beat everyone he has come across, well almost one accidental cut got in his way. All his decision wins were unanimous for him, his stopped alot of guys and has come back from some of the worst positions possible, like the Fujita near KO and the Randleman slam.


Perfect way of putting it.. REP:thumbsup:


----------



## Hollywood6655 (Jan 7, 2007)

Zed said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the fact that the guy has beat everyone he has come across, well almost one accidental cut got in his way. All his decision wins were unanimous for him, his stopped alot of guys and has come back from some of the worst positions possible, like the Fujita near KO and the Randleman slam.


hmmmm.....I guess that sums it up.......well said.......man that ramdleman slam was nasty

FEDOR = MONSTER


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

Basically to be the best u have to beat the Best.... and he has beat the best... and if u say Coture is the best ... then ur delusional ....Fedor owns in his weight class and i think Pound for Pound best in the World of MMA


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

sry for the double post bbut for some reason i couldnt edit....

for the record that Randleman slam was freakn nasty i cant believe he won afteer that slam.. just proves his dominance even more


----------



## TapOut215 (Jun 24, 2007)

fedor is a amazing fighter but do you think his slam was better than rampage slam to break that arm bar? That was IMO the best slam i ever seen.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

TapOut215 said:


> fedor is a amazing fighter but do you think his slam was better than rampage slam to break that arm bar? That was IMO the best slam i ever seen.


both good slams... but i think the randleman one could have killed someone


----------



## payableondeath (Jun 13, 2007)

ok i havent ever seen a fedor fight....


----------



## TapOut215 (Jun 24, 2007)

ok i just watched it to refesh my memory and yes it was a great slam by keven but come on LOL rampage was just brute strength, no compersion, fedor wasnt even phased, rampage did Knock the man out and pretty much killed him. You g2 remember Keven did wrestle at The Ohio state and his freestyle wrestling skills are up there with coture. It was a great slam but RAMPAGE slam was on a whole different level.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

payableondeath said:


> ok i havent ever seen a fedor fight....


Then go ******* watch some


----------



## payableondeath (Jun 13, 2007)

i cant....i got dial up right now and i cant really watch youtube or anything....


----------



## FightNight (May 10, 2007)

to be honest i dont mind fedor or anything...he's not my favorite and i knows he's an awesome fighter...but why does it always seem like i get on this forum and there's like 10 new threads about him....no disrespect but it gets old seein new threads about him everyday...idk maybe its just me..


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

TapOut215 said:


> ok i just watched it to refesh my memory and yes it was a great slam by keven but come on LOL rampage was just brute strength, no compersion, fedor wasnt even phased, rampage did Knock the man out and pretty much killed him. You g2 remember Keven did wrestle at The Ohio state and his freestyle wrestling skills are up there with coture. It was a great slam but RAMPAGE slam was on a whole different level.


For the record Randleman is a much better wrestler than Couture and this is coming from someone who hates his roided out self. Randleman is probably the best wrestler in MMA history he just never learned to defend submissions.

O and the best slam in MMA history isn't Randleman's or any of Rampages it goes to Frank Shamrock's slam of Igor Zinoviev which sent a great mma fighter into retirement
YouTube - Frank Shamrock VS Igor Zinoviev


----------



## wukkadb (Jan 1, 2007)

payableondeath said:


> ok i havent ever seen a fedor fight....


youtube.com


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

payableondeath said:


> i cant....i got dial up right now and i cant really watch youtube or anything....


Internet cafe. Seriously he is the greatest in the world, undoubtedly.

Fedor Emelianenko - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
To fill you in.


----------



## scepticILL (Mar 29, 2007)

payableondeath said:


> ok i havent ever seen a fedor fight....


You posted this topic without having seen a fedor fight? kinda silly... Anyways, do yourself a favor and watch his fights haha. What sets him apart is not only that he's all of his 20 odd fights, but the fact that he's beaten top top top competition...


----------



## Pirdefan (May 13, 2007)

Zed said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the fact that the guy has beat everyone he has come across, well almost one accidental cut got in his way. All his decision wins were unanimous for him, his stopped alot of guys and has come back from some of the worst positions possible, like the Fujita near KO and the Randleman slam.


thats a great way of putting it.+rep


----------



## daitrong (May 27, 2007)

payableondeath said:


> ok i havent ever seen a fedor fight....


even Randy Couture has said in an interview that FEdor is the best MMA HW in the world.


----------



## jam696 (Jun 18, 2007)

then shut up


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I think we are talking about the slam vs arona. If you watch carefully the fight, you will see that not the slam itself knocked out arona, but the aftercoming headbutt knocked him out.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

i want to flame the shit out of u

u make a ******* thread about fedor,
y we hug his nut and u think ur some smart shit
but u havent even seen him fight...

i think u should go to sherdog 
they have people who u can relate to


----------



## EC_Raider_07 (May 10, 2006)

Zed said:


> Maybe it has something to do with the fact that the guy has beat everyone he has come across, well almost one accidental cut got in his way. All his decision wins were unanimous for him, his stopped alot of guys and has come back from some of the worst positions possible, like the Fujita near KO and the Randleman slam.


Plus, he beat CroCop standing up. He beat Big Nog on the ground. What more could you want from a fighter? I love Randy but Fedor would beat him 4/5 times.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Here are 3 really good Fedor highlight videos with the 3rd one being the best I've seen. Enjoy.

YouTube - Fedor Emelianenko HL, best ever.

YouTube - Fedor Emelianenko MMA HL

YouTube - Fedor Highlight by www.dailymotion.com/psykojojo*


----------



## the real hitman (Nov 24, 2006)

payableondeath said:


> ok i havent ever seen a fedor fight....


Well there ya go dumbass watch one


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

He doesn't have Broadband.


----------



## PrideFan123 (Apr 8, 2007)

payableondeath said:


> Why does everyone hug this guys nuts so hard???


We hug his nuts because he's the best. Watch some of his fights, and you'll be hugging them as well. Anyone who questions why his nuts are hugged is obviously a noob to MMA.


----------



## raul21 (Dec 31, 2006)

Cause Fedor is the best P4P fighter.. raise01: raise01: raise01:


----------



## aspera1163 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Mike Tyson - "Its Ludicrous.."*



payableondeath said:


> ok i havent ever seen a fedor fight....


..Please, for the credibility of this website, watch Fedor or do not ever post a thread again. To say something as ignorant as you do not understand the hype and never have watched a fight, kills me!
He is better in all phases of MMA than your favorite fighter. He defines dominance and might not be beaten again, EVER...

To say you watch MMA or that you like the sport and then not watch it best fighter is nuts. It is like claiming to like and watch basketball but to never see Jordan play.
Go watch his fights on youtube.com 
vs. Rampage
vs. Randleman
vs. Cro-cop
vs. Hunt

...SAVE YOURSELF FROM EVER MAKING A COMMENT LIKE THAT AGAIN....


----------



## ufcelite112 (May 27, 2007)

In my book he's undefeated. His only lose was a complete fluke. During the fight that he lost, Fedor was hit with an illegal elbow, which resulted in a cut that made him unable to continue. ... This seems like a lose, right? But the rules of the fight had a clause against elbows, so the fight should have been ruled a NC. 

FEDOR has beat everyone that is an anyone, and he is an animal. He has the physical and mental tools that cannot be taught. Fedor is the world's greatest fight.


----------



## royce81 (Jun 26, 2007)

Fedor is without doubt one of the greatest fighters the world has ever seen. the guy has demolished the greatest fighters going and as much as i love Randy i dont think he ,or any other ufc heavyweight, would stand a chance against him.


----------



## SouthernStud (Jun 26, 2007)

I wouldn't go as far to say that Randy "The Natural" Couture wouldn't stand a CHANCE against Fedor but I think he'd definitely lose. If they fought 10 times, I think Fedor would win 7 or 8 out of the 10 fights.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

well fedor is 25-1 whats that sayin


----------



## SouthernStud (Jun 26, 2007)

dude, im just saying it really not very realistic to count randy couture out of any fight hes in...although like i said before i think fedor would beat him...randy would put on a good fight


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Randy wouldnm't stand a chance in my opinion. Ya ya, he beat Tim Sylvia and Dana White says we shouldn't count him out blah blah blah. The KO punches Chuck Liddell put on Randy Couture will look like a game of tag compared to what Fedor will hit him with.


----------



## zackali (May 23, 2007)

aspera1163 said:


> ..Please, for the credibility of this website, watch Fedor or do not ever post a thread again. To say something as ignorant as you do not understand the hype and never have watched a fight, kills me!
> He is better in all phases of MMA than your favorite fighter. He defines dominance and might not be beaten again, EVER...
> 
> To say you watch MMA or that you like the sport and then not watch it best fighter is nuts. It is like claiming to like and watch basketball but to never see Jordan play.
> ...


vs Rampage???? doesn't exist yet


----------



## Tank (Oct 22, 2006)

*the best hw*

There are better strikers than Fedor, there are better wrestlers than Fedor, there are better jujitsu practitioners than Fedor...but there are no HW MMA fighters that can put them all together and transition between them as good as Fedor...which makes him the best HW in the world IMO.:thumbsup:


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

Everyone fedor has faced i think couture would of beaten, so i dont think there is a huge advantage to fedor. Maybe just a slight adv


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

Captain_Austral said:


> Everyone fedor has faced i think couture would of beaten, so i dont think there is a huge advantage to fedor. Maybe just a slight adv


You really think Randy could beat NOG? Personally I think he would get tuned by him and destroyed by Fedor.  Dont get me wrong Randy is a good fighter, but he is not that good. He only beat Tim Sylvia as of late and Tim sucks. He has got to show me something a little more impressive than that to make me think he can stand a chance with Fedor or Nog. 

There is a lot of Hype around Randy right now but I think people are just happy that someone finnaly got the belt away from Sylvia. If you look what Randys done in the past few years its not that impressive. in his last 5 fights Hes 3-2 with no really impressive wins over big names. The biggest being Sylvia.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't agree with that at all. Look at fedors record 27-1 (should be 0) look at Randys record 15-8. First fact is the huge difference, less than a 50% win ratio for the natural. Randy lost to people like chuck, valetijn ovreem Josh Barnett, disregard the steroid problem. Fedor has beaten much better competition in a much more dominant fashion with 0 real losses. Randy is good and I like him, but Fedor really is on another level. Randys great assest is his mind set, people frequently underestimate fedors game plan because he pulls it off in such dominant fashion. Like anyone else on the planet randy does have a chance. But I'd put it 90% to fedor. Now age doesn't seem to have hindered randy but the honest truth is it must have. Results may still appear, but people are quick to forget the fact, of the fashion of the fights and instead, have the mindeset a win is a win which may be true, but the way the victory occurs can be much more important. My point is Randy also frequently wins later in matches, round 2-3+. Fedor is often a first round victory regardless of the method for both of them. For those aspects I class fedor ahead in all terms. Aswell as having watched nearly all of their fights I class fedor higher on most aspects. Don't get me wrong I'm not insulting randy hes a great fighter. But fedor is a machine.


----------



## FredFish1 (Apr 22, 2007)

my bad ignore the maths ratio there please


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Cause hes a great fighter.


----------



## Okilian (Nov 19, 2006)

Tank said:


> There are better strikers than Fedor, there are better wrestlers than Fedor, there are better jujitsu practitioners than Fedor...but there are no HW MMA fighters that can put them all together and transition between them as good as Fedor...which makes him the best HW in the world IMO.:thumbsup:


I disagree with this, what makes u say there are better stand up fighters than fedor? He beat mirko on his feet. And what makes you say there are better ground guys than fedor? He beat big nog on the ground. Fedor is the total package and hes the best fighter in the world and will be until he retires.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Captain_Austral said:


> Everyone fedor has faced i think couture would of beaten, so i dont think there is a huge advantage to fedor. Maybe just a slight adv


YOu think Randy could beat Nogeira and Cro Cop?


----------



## Okilian (Nov 19, 2006)

FredFish1 said:


> I don't agree with that at all. Look at fedors record 27-1 (should be 0) look at Randys record 15-8. First fact is the huge difference, less than a 50% win ratio for the natural. Randy lost to people like chuck, valetijn ovreem Josh Barnett, disregard the steroid problem. Fedor has beaten much better competition in a much more dominant fashion with 0 real losses. Randy is good and I like him, but Fedor really is on another level. Randys great assest is his mind set, people frequently underestimate fedors game plan because he pulls it off in such dominant fashion. Like anyone else on the planet randy does have a chance. But I'd put it 90% to fedor. Now age doesn't seem to have hindered randy but the honest truth is it must have. Results may still appear, but people are quick to forget the fact, of the fashion of the fights and instead, have the mindeset a win is a win which may be true, but the way the victory occurs can be much more important. My point is Randy also frequently wins later in matches, round 2-3+. Fedor is often a first round victory regardless of the method for both of them. For those aspects I class fedor ahead in all terms. Aswell as having watched nearly all of their fights I class fedor higher on most aspects. Don't get me wrong I'm not insulting randy hes a great fighter. But fedor is a machine.


Said it pretty damn well imo


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

either way it would be an unbelievable fight, can you say clash of the titans

and i guarantee neither guy would call up the other guy the day before and say "I'm letting you off the hook."


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

you cant count randy out of ANY fight. i dont knowif he will win. but never count him out.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I Count Randy out of this fight. Fedor eats wrestlers for breakfast.


----------



## Tank (Oct 22, 2006)

Okilian said:


> I disagree with this, what makes u say there are better stand up fighters than fedor? He beat mirko on his feet. And what makes you say there are better ground guys than fedor? He beat big nog on the ground. Fedor is the total package and hes the best fighter in the world and will be until he retires.


I think Fedor mainly beat Cro Cop because of his dominant ground and pound, although he did very well with his striking. I just think as a pure striker, CroCop is better overall, just as I think Big Nog is better overall at Ju Jitsu, and Randy Couture is a better wrestler. *But*, we both agree that Fedor is the total package and the best HW in the world.


----------



## Danificent (Apr 12, 2007)

Gray Mayard's slamming of Rob Emerson was not too shabby also.


----------



## Josh3239 (Mar 4, 2007)

Tank said:


> I think Fedor mainly beat Cro Cop because of his dominant ground and pound, although he did very well with his striking.


Actually Cro Cop did excellent in tying Fedor up on his back so Fedor couldn't use the g&p. Fedor won the fight because he was getting the better of the exchanges and he was getting the takedown, not because of anything significant on the ground.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

it was such a good fight


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Captain_Austral said:


> Everyone fedor has faced i think couture would of beaten, so i dont think there is a huge advantage to fedor. Maybe just a slight adv


 no, sorry.. couture would not beat crocop, couture would not have beaten mark hunt either... couture is good, but he is not on Fedors level..


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Speaking of Fedor, does anyone know of when or in which organization he will be fighting next? We are seeing all of the pride fighters showing their face in the UFC now and we're getting one good cohesive organization going with a majority of the worlds best MMA fighters, but we seem to be missing Fedor, who IS the best.. anyone??


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

why do we have to tell you? watch his fights, they speak for themselves.


----------



## SouthernStud (Jun 26, 2007)

Guys, this thread is about 3 months old...lol.


----------



## bigaza (Feb 10, 2007)

fedor is definatly a stud, but id still back randy if they fought, due to randys uncanny ability to size up and evaluate his opponents e.g studying chucks footwork in their first fight.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

i agree that is where randy could possibly surprise fedor, the mental aspect


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> i agree that is where randy could possibly surprise fedor, the mental aspect


*I don't think either would have the edge mentally over one another. Randy would find out Fedors weakness which is his punching style, he gets cut easily and maybe his chin. On the other hand, Fedor knows Couture has problems with bigger fighters and the ground and pound works in Fedors favor. I pretty much stopped counting Randy out but against Fedor, I don't see him winning.*



SouthernStud said:


> Guys, this thread is about 3 months old...lol.


*Nothing is old when it comes to Fedor.*


----------



## Zeroskatberd (Aug 18, 2006)

fedor is a monster


----------



## ZeroPRIDE (Apr 12, 2006)

its funny the Fedor thread is they only thing still alive in the PRIDE section. Sad really


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *Here are 3 really good Fedor highlight videos with the 3rd one being the best I've seen. Enjoy.
> 
> YouTube - Fedor Emelianenko HL, best ever.
> 
> ...


that 3rd vid doesn't work. but here it is from daily motion itself:

Video Fedor emelianenko highlight HL - mma, mixed, martial, arts, pridefc - Dailymotion Share Your Videos


----------



## kobra ki (May 7, 2006)

payableondeath said:


> Why does everyone hug this guys nuts so hard??? Please tell my why he's so great and that most of you think he'd destroy Randy Couture???


Have you seen his nuts. Their sooooo cute. Randy would beat his ass though.


----------



## aspera1163 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Psych Ward Evaluation...*

Yall are "Nucking Futs".. Anybody in this forum that believes Cotoure vs. Fedor would result in Cotoure "beating his ass" needs help. Fedor would definitly have more than a shot against an aging Randy. He's not an over grown bum like Tim Sylvia, he is the undisputed (should be undefeated) HW of Pride. I will take anybody's action if this fight ever happens. Fedor would win by TKO in the 2nd. This fight will probably only happen in theory because by the time Fedor comes over to UFC, GG will have the belt and Randy will be retired again.


----------

